# Theft vandalism and bad luck



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello ogf members, have a story and a warning to share. 
With all the rain monday i decided to go fishing. Caught plenty of bait and went to the river. The spot i go to you can drive back to the river to unload and then park in the parking lot. Caught a few channel catfish and my first ood sized saugeye this year. Got all packed up and went to get my truck. There was a cat crawling all under my truck. Got in and started it up, gas gauge didnt move off the peg at all. Had over half a tank when i parked. So i thought fuel sender quit working or the cat broke some wires. Got loaded up and got on 23 north. All was fine then my truck died. Made some calls and had my dad pick me up (was a little after midnight). Got a gallon of gas at the nearest gas station. Truck started and drove to the has station. Started putting gas in already in a dad mood since someone stole my gas. Then gas started pouring out from my tank. The no good piece of crap drilled my gas tank on the bottom corner. Had to plug it, duck tape to the rescue. Made it home leaking gas the whole way. I fix my own vehicle so i pulled the tank today and went around to junk yards and used parts dealers. No one has a tank and the junk yards drill there tanks due to epa requirements. Then at the dealer i find out my year of truck the tank is specific to that one model. Discontinued production and none in stock. So my tank has to be repaired. So now i cant drive my truck, cant go fishing(fishing is all i do) for a week while my tank is being repaired. Ao the thief has cost me 50 bucks in gas that they stole, another 40 dollars for gas and a gas can, more gas after i get the tank back, the cost of repairs for the tank, half a day removing my tank and trying to find a replacement, my dads gas and time comeing to pick me up and most of all the piece of mind that i can go fishing and have a good time without fearing that i will be stranded on the side of the road.
So be careful about where you park. Thanks for letting me rant. If you have been a victim like me feel free to share your story. Maybe we can make a block watch type program for fishing.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That sucks, dude. Can you share where you parked?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> That sucks, dude. Can you share where you parked?


That was what I was wondering... Damn what kind of truck as well? Nice fish though


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

The fishing access on 22/56 in circleville. And its an 06 ram. Its a good truck, drive it all over from the ohio river to erie. Cant even think what i would do if i was at erie steelhead fishing and this happened to me.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dang - That really sucks - Sorry and hope you get your tank back together so you can fish again.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Man that sucks I've fished there before I will pass word on to my locals there to watch out


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Totally senseless, not to say all crooks don't have sense. Why put you life in peril to drill a hole in a half full fuel tank? One spark and you're done. I guess they do live amongst us and will do anything to get a dime.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure I know of a ramp that is not at least sketchy and most "fishing access" is even worse. 

As cheap as cameras, and even live internet cameras, are now a days you would think that Law Enforcement might throw us a bone and install a few at the ramps. 

Of course you know how that would go,, some fool would decide that they were more useful for checking vehicle/boat registrations or watching how much beer gets loaded on the boat.  
We might be better off setting up a trail cam.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry this happened to you. Damn shame.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That little pull off on the scioto after you cross the bridge? Before Rumpke? If it is, I walk back that way couple times.. Truly sorry...


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I think I’ve fished there once. There and the spot on 762 have access to the river and a parking lot. I’d be pissed


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

man I feel sorry that you had such a bad time. I hate thieves with a passion. about 3 weeks ago someone broke into my pole barn and stole over 2600.00 worth of stuff. including lots of walleye gear. the insurance company paid off but I have 1000.00 deductible which really sucked. I had 2 of the large spoon boxes filled with spoons and most slots had 2 spoons in each spot. both boxes were gone. I had 3 daiwa sealine sg17lc3b reels and 1 rod missing. had a brand new champion 4000 watt generator missing. it was still in the box. had 8 baitfeeder reels that I had bought to take some friends salmon fishing that was gone, still in the boxes. it really sucks when a low life thief strikes.
sherman


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Sure does Sherman. I work on Greenlawn right on the river. There’s a bunch of semi trucks and trailers out in the parking lot. The property is gated off but that doesn’t stop people. The place has been robbed multiple times. A few weeks ago someone cut a big hole in the fence and carried some stuff off to scrap probably. We loaded the property with trail cameras.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> man I feel sorry that you had such a bad time. I hate thieves with a passion. about 3 weeks ago someone broke into my pole barn and stole over 2600.00 worth of stuff. including lots of walleye gear. the insurance company paid off but I have 1000.00 deductible which really sucked. I had 2 of the large spoon boxes filled with spoons and most slots had 2 spoons in each spot. both boxes were gone. I had 3 daiwa sealine sg17lc3b reels and 1 rod missing. had a brand new champion 4000 watt generator missing. it was still in the box. had 8 baitfeeder reels that I had bought to take some friends salmon fishing that was gone, still in the boxes. it really sucks when a low life thief strikes.
> sherman


Very sorry for your loss as well catfish. Know exactly the parking lot you are talking about. Used to pass there everyday going/coming home from work. Often thought of parking and fishing the river there myself. Most likely some local Circleville crack heads. Probably won't do any good but hope you made a police report on it.
Uncle Sherm,
Might outta check some of the pawn shops around town. Even a few surrounding towns.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Justin, not all salvage yards drill tanks right away. Some suck them dry and sell the tanks. There are only 4 options/body styles for an 06 Ram. I found one of each easily, all under $100. 
Car-part.com load your info and it will show all the yards that have it. PM me if you have any questions


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> man I feel sorry that you had such a bad time. I hate thieves with a passion. about 3 weeks ago someone broke into my pole barn and stole over 2600.00 worth of stuff. including lots of walleye gear. the insurance company paid off but I have 1000.00 deductible which really sucked. I had 2 of the large spoon boxes filled with spoons and most slots had 2 spoons in each spot. both boxes were gone. I had 3 daiwa sealine sg17lc3b reels and 1 rod missing. had a brand new champion 4000 watt generator missing. it was still in the box. had 8 baitfeeder reels that I had bought to take some friends salmon fishing that was gone, still in the boxes. it really sucks when a low life thief strikes.
> sherman


this sounds like an inside job, they knew you had all that stuff, they probably had been in your barn before.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

odell daniel said:


> this sounds like an inside job, they knew you had all that stuff, they probably had been in your barn before.


I was thinking the same thing. Seems "fishy" with all that new stuff sitting around and getting broke into. Someone knew it was there and knew exactly what they wanted. Especially if that is all they took. I am sure there were lots more stuff in the barn.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

rutty said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Seems "fishy" with all that new stuff sitting around and getting broke into. Someone knew it was there and knew exactly what they wanted. Especially if that is all they took. I am sure there were lots more stuff in the barn.


yeah what amazed me was I had 6 rod and reels set up to run divers and they only took 1 of them. I had 2 spare reels in a big plastic box and they took them. I had 6 shimano syncopate 2500 reels on eagle claw featherlight rods and they took 3 of them. I have a lot of fishing stuff left in there. it seems like they knew what I had but they just grabbed what they could carry and got the he## out of dodge. they pried the metal back on my sliding door and went in. I did screw the metal back with a lot of extra screws. I'm almost afraid to replace what I can because they might come back. I wont be able to replace everything now. to replace my stuff it came to over 2600.00 but I have 1000.00 deductible. so im just out the 1000.00. I thought I had 500.00 deductible but our agent said they changed it a few yrs ago. I need to check but I had some okuma convectors in there to. they may be gone also. I didnt notice the 3 syncopate reels and rods missing until after I had already settled with the insurance company. so anything I find missing now is my cost to replace.
sherman


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I feel for ya sherman. I couldnt imagine having that much fishing gear stolen. Ive had close to a 1k worth of rod n reels and little stuff stolen. Made me crazy, wanted to hunt down the thief and do unmentionable things.
Paul mac, that is a good resource for parts i never knew about. My tank is already at a shop scheduled to be repaired. If the repair has problems i will find one thru that site.
I have not filled any report, tried calling the odnr agent for pickaway county and just got a voice mail. Cameras at all the fishing access spots would be nice. Thieves would probably try to steal them to though. 
My dad luck continued last night, hit a deer in my dads truck. Didnt do any real damage to the truck. Broke the legs of the deer. I called in and got the run around about whos area i was in. Was told they would call me back. Never got a call. Deer suffered in the ditch i bet and is going to waste. A real shame, back strap and deer burgers would have been nice.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Would’ve been awesome if the truck was a diesel and they dumped all the fuel into their gas tank. Then you could’ve found them pulled over on the side of the road since their car wouldn’t run..


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

What did the cops say when you reported it?


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Well i called the franklin county sheriffs department. They told me they didnt have anyone near by. They patched me in to the state troopers, they told me they where busy and hilliard police should be the ones for the area. They asked if the deer was still in the road and i said no and after that it was like it didnt even matter to them. They said they would call me and they would look for the deer. They didnt ask for any real detail about where the deer was. I could barely see the deer in the ditch full of weeds so theres no way they found her.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Pretty sure that truck has a plastic tank. Pretty common to find one. You might want to see if the repair? has started.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I got ONE thing for thieves and it ain't advise! I'm hard headed enough that i'd be watching that parking area as much as i could wait'n for they're next attempt. Then i'd get my money (or equal value) back.
When i lived in Youngstown, some 30-35 years ago, they robbed my house 4 days before Christmas......hated thieves ever since.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> yeah what amazed me was I had 6 rod and reels set up to run divers and they only took 1 of them. I had 2 spare reels in a big plastic box and they took them. I had 6 shimano syncopate 2500 reels on eagle claw featherlight rods and they took 3 of them. I have a lot of fishing stuff left in there. it seems like they knew what I had but they just grabbed what they could carry and got the he## out of dodge. they pried the metal back on my sliding door and went in. I did screw the metal back with a lot of extra screws. I'm almost afraid to replace what I can because they might come back. I wont be able to replace everything now. to replace my stuff it came to over 2600.00 but I have 1000.00 deductible. so im just out the 1000.00. I thought I had 500.00 deductible but our agent said they changed it a few yrs ago.
> sherman


What do you mean "they" changed your deductible? Did they do so without notifying you? If so, I be as pissed at them as at the thieves! Did your premium drop as a result of the higher deductible? I honestly don't know what you could do about it other than shop for another insurance company, but I'd be pretty steamed about that!


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Theives did the same thing to my friends truck but realized it was a diesel truck after they drilled it and all the fuel was lost all over the parking lot.Then they hit the van parked next to him for its gas.They use a cordless drill, my friend actually found a repair kit they sell specific for this type of theft.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

catfishjustin said:


> Well i called the franklin county sheriffs department. They told me they didnt have anyone near by. They patched me in to the state troopers, they told me they where busy and hilliard police should be the ones for the area. They asked if the deer was still in the road and i said no and after that it was like it didnt even matter to them. They said they would call me and they would look for the deer. They didnt ask for any real detail about where the deer was. I could barely see the deer in the ditch full of weeds so theres no way they found her.


only one solution.
get yourself 12" wood chiper,catch that theef and feed the fish in river with him.


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Somebody should drill that ******* right between the eyes With a small bore rifle!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been pondering this today and the best I have come up with for "park and fish" is a walkie talkie with a keyed mike. The mate kept with you. 
A car alarm might not go off with drilling of a plastic tank but the radio might catch the sounds of a vehicle pulling up etc.

After thinking of this I have decided to pick up a baby monitor for my garage if I can find one with enough range.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> What do you mean "they" changed your deductible? Did they do so without notifying you? If so, I be as pissed at them as at the thieves! Did your premium drop as a result of the higher deductible? I honestly don't know what you could do about it other than shop for another insurance company, but I'd be pretty steamed about that!


im sure they sent a notice. but he said it happened about 5 yrs ago. my wife probably said something about it at the time or while I was busy doing something else. our insurance is paid through our mortgage payment. I never really thought about someone breaking into my pole barn.



Pooka said:


> I have been pondering this today and the best I have come up with for "park and fish" is a walkie talkie with a keyed mike. The mate kept with you.
> A car alarm might not go off with drilling of a plastic tank but the radio might catch the sounds of a vehicle pulling up etc.
> 
> After thinking of this I have decided to pick up a baby monitor for my garage if I can find one with enough range.


I like the idea of the baby monitor. but like you I don't know the range on them. I guess a person could check into a intercom system and tie the talk button down on the one in the pole barn. then place it close to where there breaking in. I am also thinking about a camera that alerts your phone and you can see what the camera sees.
sherman


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> man I feel sorry that you had such a bad time. I hate thieves with a passion. about 3 weeks ago someone broke into my pole barn and stole over 2600.00 worth of stuff. including lots of walleye gear. the insurance company paid off but I have 1000.00 deductible which really sucked. I had 2 of the large spoon boxes filled with spoons and most slots had 2 spoons in each spot. both boxes were gone. I had 3 daiwa sealine sg17lc3b reels and 1 rod missing. had a brand new champion 4000 watt generator missing. it was still in the box. had 8 baitfeeder reels that I had bought to take some friends salmon fishing that was gone, still in the boxes. it really sucks when a low life thief strikes.
> sherman





sherman51 said:


> man I feel sorry that you had such a bad time. I hate thieves with a passion. about 3 weeks ago someone broke into my pole barn and stole over 2600.00 worth of stuff. including lots of walleye gear. the insurance company paid off but I have 1000.00 deductible which really sucked. I had 2 of the large spoon boxes filled with spoons and most slots had 2 spoons in each spot. both boxes were gone. I had 3 daiwa sealine sg17lc3b reels and 1 rod missing. had a brand new champion 4000 watt generator missing. it was still in the box. had 8 baitfeeder reels that I had bought to take some friends salmon fishing that was gone, still in the boxes. it really sucks when a low life thief strikes.
> sherman


Man Sherman, That's got to be like the 3rd thing you got stolen out of that barn right? Can't get it locked up or alarmed or put a cot in the barn with and sleep with a shotgun? I'd have that thing boobytrapped. Shat sucks.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Buy a pitbull, Sherman. Feed'em black powder with his food for 6 months, then lock' em in your barn every night. Bout a teaspoon per bowl!

P.S. don't forget to get insurance on Fido!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Trail cameras...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Buy a pitbull, Sherman. Feed'em black powder with his food for 6 months, then lock' em in your barn every night. Bout a teaspoon per bowl!
> 
> P.S. don't forget to get insurance on Fido!


Bad advice uncle Sherm...
That's a myth and I hope you're joking $diesel$!!!
Feeding a dog gun powder is animal cruelty and won't do anything but make it get sick and throw up. To much on a regular basis and the sodium nitrate can eat the lining of the stomach and intestines. If it does get more aggressive it's cause the dogs in pain.
So if you do this...along with insurance on Fido, if someone finds out you did this, have some bail money saved as well.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Am absolutely joking, Mr. Fastwater. Just try'n to lighten poor Shermans mood. The man just has bad luck and i feel real bad for him. I have been in his position and i know how it feels.
Getting robbed is a truely horrible thing,however, something needs to be done in light of;.....what?.....his third or fourth time?

P.S. Harbor Freight sells a "pack" of security cameras (i believe 4) and a recorder for around $250. Don't know if they are any good as i have not tried them. AND, i would never hurt a dog, i own 2 of them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Bad advice uncle Sherm...
> That's a myth and I hope you're joking $diesel$!!!
> Feeding a dog gun powder is animal cruelty and won't do anything but make it get sick and throw up. To much on a regular basis and the sodium nitrate can eat the lining of the stomach and intestines. If it does get more aggressive it's cause the dogs in pain.
> So if you do this...along with insurance on Fido, if someone finds out you did this, have some bail money saved as well.


to start with even tho I hate thieves I wouldn't do anything that might get them killed. but I do need to do something to deter them from doing it again. im thinking one of those cameras that connects to a recorder and phone. it alerts your phone and you can see in real time whats going on. or at least put up some motion activated lights. might even put a light in the bedroom with the sensor on the pole barn.

I to have heard gun powder makes a dog mean. but I took the advice as humor and not as a way to stop thieves. like the suggestion to sleep down there with a shotgun. I would never take a life over a few things that can be replaced, even a low life thief thats probably doing it to support there drug habit. a lot of addicts are good people that took a bad turn in there life. in Indiana your life has to be threatened before you have the right to shoot someone. I also took the advice as humor and not something I would really do. and besides it gats very cold in my pole barn, LOL.
sherman


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> to start with even tho I hate thieves I wouldn't do anything that might get them killed. but I do need to do something to deter them from doing it again. im thinking one of those cameras that connects to a recorder and phone. it alerts your phone and you can see in real time whats going on. or at least put up some motion activated lights. might even put a light in the bedroom with the sensor on the pole barn.
> 
> I to have heard gun powder makes a dog mean. but I took the advice as humor and not as a way to stop thieves. like the suggestion to sleep down there with a shotgun. I would never take a life over a few things that can be replaced, even a low life thief thats probably doing it to support there drug habit. a lot of addicts are good people that took a bad turn in there life. in Indiana your life has to be threatened before you have the right to shoot someone. I also took the advice as humor and not something I would really do. and besides it gats very cold in my pole barn, LOL.
> sherman


what the justice do when they catch thieves ? noting they just protect them.
if the justice is protecting the thieves then they should be liable for the demige and they should pay full price not insurance.
insurace gave you money for the claim,but it was not their money what they paid you,it was your money,after they pay you they increase your rate.insurance operate like thieves,insurance CEO make 20 milion a year salary and he will not pay full claim.
i had brouken windows on my van,i caled cap,he show up and write that down.i asked him who is going to pay for that.he just laf and told me you going to pay for that.i told him take the finger print off the van he said we are not duing that,then what you do you just protect the thieves i told him.
we pay tax and that is paing salary to the cops ,can you tel me what they do for us,in cleveland you call 911 and they put you on hold,they just rise the tax.

if the theft hapen the city or the county should be hold responsible for not protecting the citizens in they area and they should pay for the damige,if that hapen then they will work hard to protect they money,now it is only your money,they do not care.there salary money are not touched.
totaly 0 responsibility from justice.

i was wondering how the thef go around ? he is driving.
his driver license should be suspended for 20 years for theft and he should were encle monitor device for 20 years,the baby siter has to know where he is all time.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Am absolutely joking, Mr. Fastwater. Just try'n to lighten poor Shermans mood. The man just has bad luck and i feel real bad for him. I have been in his position and i know how it feels.
> Getting robbed is a truely horrible thing,however, something needs to be done in light of;.....what?.....his third or fourth time?
> 
> P.S. Harbor Freight sells a "pack" of security cameras (i believe 4) and a recorder for around $250. Don't know if they are any good as i have not tried them. AND, i would never hurt a dog, i own 2 of them.


$diesel$ Not seeing anything in the post insinuating joking, Thank You for clearing that up. I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. 

And it infuriates me as well that uncle Sherm is going through this...again. Most likely some neighborhood punks in the area.
Uncle Sherm, along with the cameras, you may want to get motion detector lights put up around the building as well. If you do put them up, install them high so the thieves can't reach them to disable them. The ones on my garage are wired to a very bright area light that's mounted on the house that's pointed at the garage as well. So if the garage lights are tripped, the light on the house comes on and it shines on the garage also. It's bright enough that when it's shining on the garage that someone standing at the garage will be hard pressed to know if I was on my way to the garage or not. Also, install flashing motion detector lights inside with the eye covering any opening they are subject to come through.
And give your local LE a call letting them know of all your break ins asking them to cruise your area a bit more. Try and flag down a few of the beat cops that work your area at night and talk to them as well. Hopefully you have good ones that will drive by a few extra times. Most likely they are very acquainted with some of the thieves close by.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> $diesel$ Not seeing anything in the post insinuating joking, Thank You for clearing that up. I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> And it infuriates me as well that uncle Sherm is going through this...again. Most likely some neighborhood punks in the area.
> Uncle Sherm, along with the cameras, you may want to get motion detector lights put up around the building as well. If you do put them up, install them high so the thieves can't reach them to disable them. The ones on my garage are wired to a very bright area light that's mounted on the house that's pointed at the garage as well. So if the garage lights are tripped, the light on the house comes on and it shines on the garage also. It's bright enough that when it's shining on the garage that someone standing at the garage will be hard pressed to know if I was on my way to the garage or not. Also, install flashing motion detector lights inside with the eye covering any opening they are subject to come through.
> And give your local LE a call letting them know of all your break ins asking them to cruise your area a bit more. Try and flag down a few of the beat cops that work your area at night and talk to them as well. Hopefully you have good ones that will drive by a few extra times. Most likely they are very acquainted with some of the thieves close by.


a lot of good advice in what you say. I think it was some friends of my youngest son. they was over here about 2 weeks before this happened. I think my son went in the pole barn while they were with him. but who writes down all the serial numbers on a generator thats never been used or a boat trailer electric winch. most of the other stuff has no number on them. so even if you found your stuff in the pawn shop there is really nothing you can do without serial numbers. except maybe buy it back for less than you would pay for new stuff. the stuff if pawned wont even go up for sale until after 30 days.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> a lot of good advice in what you say. I think it was some friends of my youngest son. they was over here about 2 weeks before this happened. I think my son went in the pole barn while they were with him. but who writes down all the serial numbers on a generator thats never been used or a boat trailer electric winch. most of the other stuff has no number on them. so even if you found your stuff in the pawn shop there is really nothing you can do without serial numbers. except maybe buy it back for less than you would pay for new stuff. the stuff if pawned wont even go up for sale until after 30 days.
> sherman


You make a good point on the serial numbers. And another on pawned items being held for 30 days. But if you could ID the stuff even without the serial numbers, most likely the pawn shop has vid. of who pawned it and would at least give LE a lead on who to keep an eye on.

Have you talked to your son about that being the possibility?

Too, I have an immediate family member that runs with a bad crowd. It has NEVER been an option for him to bring anybody with him when he used to visit. Today, unfortunately due to lack of trust and the fact that he's strung out like his friends on opiates, its NOT an option for him to come around either.
Sad...but that's where he eventually forced it to.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> You make a good point on the serial numbers. And another on pawned items being held for 30 days. But if you could ID the stuff even without the serial numbers, most likely the pawn shop has vid. of who pawned it and would at least give LE a lead on who to keep an eye on.
> 
> Have you talked to your son about that being the possibility?
> 
> ...


right now my son is in jail on unrelated charges, but its things that was caused because he was on drugs. his drug of choice is meth which is a lot worse than opiates. but it doesn't matter what drug they get addicted to once they think they cant live without it there lost until they come back. and they have to want to quit to even have the chance to recover.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> right now my son is in jail on unrelated charges, but its things that was caused because he was on drugs. his drug of choice is meth which is a lot worse than opiates. but it doesn't matter what drug they get addicted to once they think they cant live without it there lost until they come back. and they have to want to quit to even have the chance to recover.
> sherman


I'm sorry to hear that Sherm. As you most likely know, when they get hooked, there is nothing and no one sacred to them except what they're addicted to. And they will use anyone or anything to get the drugs they need to get by that day. When they get up the next morning, it starts all over again. Its what can I do or who can I do to get my next high. Absolutely nothing of value is safe around them. And regardless of what we want to think, it doesn't matter who owns that 'something of value' , if they need the fix they will take it.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Man that sucks. I repaired a leaking gas tank when a jeep in front of me dropped an axle and it punctured wine with a lot of sanding, some J&B weld and a piece of wire screen, it lasted 10 years.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've only had one tank leak on me. it was an old car and rusted through. I used a gas tank sealer to fix the leak. it worked real good and didnt leak again as long as I owned the car.
sherman


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> a lot of good advice in what you say. I think it was some friends of my youngest son. they was over here about 2 weeks before this happened. I think my son went in the pole barn while they were with him. but who writes down all the serial numbers on a generator thats never been used or a boat trailer electric winch. most of the other stuff has no number on them. so even if you found your stuff in the pawn shop there is really nothing you can do without serial numbers. except maybe buy it back for less than you would pay for new stuff. the stuff if pawned wont even go up for sale until after 30 days.
> sherman


Thats sucks sherm i got hit a few years ago i left my truck unlocked i lived here for twenty five years without any incident and they took the center arm rest a trifold tonneo cover a alpine stereo and a spare pair of prescription glasses right in my driveway i couldn't believe it the theft amounted to right around 1400$ i watched craigslist and ebay and the local classifieds for about a year i wanted those people bad now i have security cameras all around the house as well as motion detectors and 300 watts shining on my driveway even tho i lose a lot of sleep whenever a stray cay goes past the motion detector and i get up to check it out it's been three years and i'd still feel like killing somebody hope you get your stuff back or at least find out who did it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Someone earlier brought up 'baby minders'.
They work very well. I had one in my detached garage when in lived in the South end of Cols. Could hear something in the garage very clear and garage was about 35ft. from the house. The neighbor's cat got in there some how when I had the door open and when I closed the doors for the evening and went to bed, the cat knocked some paint cans over which sent me sneaking to the garage in ninja mode in the wee hrs of the morning. 
Also wired the doors with micro switches that would trip on a bright red flashing light and buzzer in our bedroom if garage doors were opened. Of course had expanded metal up to the window and hung curtains so windows couldn't be seen into.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fastwater said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Sherm. As you most likely know, when they get hooked, there is nothing and no one sacred to them except what they're addicted to. And they will use anyone or anything to get the drugs they need to get by that day. When they get up the next morning, it starts all over again. Its what can I do or who can I do to get my next high. Absolutely nothing of value is safe around them. And regardless of what we want to think, it doesn't matter who owns that 'something of value' , if they need the fix they will take it.


it is simple solution get them off drugs.
you build primitive camp 20 square miles for growing organic food ,only equipment you use is hoe and rake and you work 10 hours a day if you get cut mesing with drugs,first time for 1 year,second time 5 years. you get only food water and bead.
they will learn quick,not to go back.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

musky 1 said:


> Thats sucks sherm i got hit a few years ago i left my truck unlocked i lived here for twenty five years without any incident and they took the center arm rest a trifold tonneo cover a alpine stereo and a spare pair of prescription glasses right in my driveway i couldn't believe it the theft amounted to right around 1400$ i watched craigslist and ebay and the local classifieds for about a year i wanted those people bad now i have security cameras all around the house as well as motion detectors and 300 watts shining on my driveway even tho i lose a lot of sleep whenever a stray cay goes past the motion detector and i get up to check it out it's been three years and i'd still feel like killing somebody hope you get your stuff back or at least find out who did it.


for some reason I think I am a magnet for thieves. I was 4 wheeling at black house mountain down in tenn. I locked my van and went riding. when we got back to the van the window on the back side of the van had been busted out. they took all my tools and a lot of dewalt 18v cordless tools. it was probably 1500.00 worth of stuff. I didnt know I could have turned it in on my home owners insurance at the time, so I ate the cost to replace the stuff. the good side of this is they left a brand new shovel they used to break the window. I threw the shovel in my van and left. after that when I went riding I unloaded the van.

I've had a couple of friends doing upgrades to my house. after they got done and left I would find stuff missing out of the pole barn. I didnt know for sure who stole the stuff my youngest son or my friends. but i'm pretty sure that at least part of it was my friends. one friend brought his brother over to help him sand down our floor so we could put a new coating of polyurethane on it. some line counter reels came up missing. I did find out the brother took them. but he was already in jail on other charges. I no longer have those friends and my youngest son is in jail. now if these new thieves will just leave me alone i'll be ok for a while.
sherman


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

The way I look at it the theives believe their lives are worth less than the stuff they are stealing. If I catch someone stealing from me it's shoot, shovel, shut up. I've had to much stuff stolen from me to turn my head and say oh well again. After one night they broke into my work truck and stole over $2,000 worth of equipment. I said no more. They are the ones making the choice, not me. I'm sure the courts won't agree but I'll take my chances.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

DANG !!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

catfishjustin said:


> Hello ogf members, have a story and a warning to share.
> With all the rain monday i decided to go fishing. Caught plenty of bait and went to the river. The spot i go to you can drive back to the river to unload and then park in the parking lot. Caught a few channel catfish and my first ood sized saugeye this year. Got all packed up and went to get my truck. There was a cat crawling all under my truck. Got in and started it up, gas gauge didnt move off the peg at all. Had over half a tank when i parked. So i thought fuel sender quit working or the cat broke some wires. Got loaded up and got on 23 north. All was fine then my truck died. Made some calls and had my dad pick me up (was a little after midnight). Got a gallon of gas at the nearest gas station. Truck started and drove to the has station. Started putting gas in already in a dad mood since someone stole my gas. Then gas started pouring out from my tank. The no good piece of crap drilled my gas tank on the bottom corner. Had to plug it, duck tape to the rescue. Made it home leaking gas the whole way. I fix my own vehicle so i pulled the tank today and went around to junk yards and used parts dealers. No one has a tank and the junk yards drill there tanks due to epa requirements. Then at the dealer i find out my year of truck the tank is specific to that one model. Discontinued production and none in stock. So my tank has to be repaired. So now i cant drive my truck, cant go fishing(fishing is all i do) for a week while my tank is being repaired. Ao the thief has cost me 50 bucks in gas that they stole, another 40 dollars for gas and a gas can, more gas after i get the tank back, the cost of repairs for the tank, half a day removing my tank and trying to find a replacement, my dads gas and time comeing to pick me up and most of all the piece of mind that i can go fishing and have a good time without fearing that i will be stranded on the side of the road.
> So be careful about where you park. Thanks for letting me rant. If you have been a victim like me feel free to share your story. Maybe we can make a block watch type program for fishing.


We all need to watch out for suspicious activity around areas where sportsmen enjoy the outdoors. Theft while our vehicles are unattended is an opportunity criminals take advantage of all too often. The vandalism of your fuel tank maybe takes it to a level of felony. Damage and theft? The sad commentary I see is your problems with filing a report. When a vehicle is broken into while parked does not get much attention when an investigation is needed. I believe the parking area you were in has lighting and is easily visible from the roadway that passes the lot. All things considered it was not a spot most would had worried about anything happening. It always makes me uneasy when I launch my boat and park my trailer and a vehicle comes into the lot and slowly drives the lot and and leaves. Checking for valuables left unattended?
Now for a my wish. With all the cameras available on the internet for public use in the world we can take a look at weather conditions, scenery or watch a raptor nest their are no cameras that would make thieves afraid of taking advantage of the easy opportunity they now have. With LE stretching their resources thin a public accessible view camera would maybe be the eyes that prevents crime. It would also serve to let you know the parking area was at capacity before you drove there. I have no doubt Not being a techie I'm missing some obvious hurdles but some locations surely have the potential. If we use public access spots long enough theft and or vandalism will likely touch each of us. Sorry Justin to read about your experience at the public parking area.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Got my tank back in. Wasnt to bad since the tank was empty. Now just need a good day of rain to get the rivers back up.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a break in in my pole barn a few yrs ago. but the only thing they took was aluminum and copper and my 550.00 high five ss prop. most of what they got was 6 or 7 old aluminum props that I no longer used or had any use for. if they had asked me I would have gave them the props. but I had used my high five on another boat. when I took it off I just put it behind the boat, and they took it. it probably wasnt worth maybe 2.00 or 3.00 at the scrap yard.
sherman


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I used to fish the Scioto off of 762 when I lived in Columbus, that can be a shady area too. My uncle was fishing down there and someone broke into his truck while he was fishing. He always carries when he is fishing by himself. Those thieves would have been in a world of hurt if he would have caught them in the act. That parking lot is far enough away from the river that even if they break a window, you wouldn't hear it. Thieves know this and take advantage of it. There were a fair amount of break ins down there back in the day. The cops were supposed to patrol that lot, but I never once seen one in all my times down there.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The OP probably had a Like button on the side of the tank.


----------

